# Fraternal Greetings



## Martin O (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been here almost a month and forgot to introduce myself **shakes head**
Greetings  Brethren, my name is Martin Ortiz, currently living in the state of NJ and going through my degrees now (my FC is coming in a couple weeks and im ready, thanks partly to the advice of the Brothers in this forum :001_smile. I belong to St. Johns Lodge #1 in Mountain Lakes, NJ which is getting ready to celebrate its 250th anniversary this May (a feature I love about it is that in the lodge there is a chair that was sat upon by LaFayette himself).
Previously I had been an EMT in the Fire Dept of NY from 96' till 04' and I've definately found the brotherhood thats been missing from my life since then. I did not expect to find it again after having gone through so many tragedies while in service in NY. They say you can't go back, So im moving forward. In the Light with my Brothers.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome Martin to the boards and we are glad you finally introduced yourself.. Hope your degree's go well. God Speed.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to Fraternal Union!!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 13, 2011)

Very good to have you aboard brother.  You'll never be alone!


----------



## Wallace Newman (Feb 14, 2011)

The EA I am teaching told me about this web site.  
Thank You 
Wallace Newman  SW #1431


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome glad to have you.


----------



## Martin O (Jun 18, 2011)

Just to give an update Brethren, today I was raised to that sublime degree. I feel like is a whole new world!


----------



## Traveling Man (Jun 18, 2011)

congratulations!!!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 18, 2011)

You certainly have.  Continue to seek more.  It's painfully obvious when a brother digs his heels in a refuses to grow.


----------

